# Everyone's Bunnies!!! Fun!!!



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi! I thought if would be fun if everyone posted a picture of their rabbit or rabbits on this topic. I am the type of person that loves to see everyone's bunnies! I can't wait to see your rabbits!!! Below are my rabbits!

Clover, a black and white mini Rex.
Sky, Blue eyed white Mini Rex.
Tulip, Female Californian.
Brutus, Male Californian.
Buck, Black Speckled Flemish Giant.
Daisy, my Syrian hamster (figured id throw her in)!


----------



## maidance (Nov 6, 2013)

Sounds like fun! I only have one bunny, a mini rex named natsu




Maidance


----------



## Srecko (Nov 7, 2013)

We only have one rabbit, a male dwarf Hotot named Sre&#263;ko  






Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 7, 2013)

My minilops Rose and Merlin! I'm not sure what their colours are. The jury is out on whether Merlin is a blue point or sable point. And Rose is a broken...something. Grey. Lol!










Silly bunbuns.


----------



## ChesterLawson (Nov 7, 2013)

This is Chester my male Mini Rex rabbit. He's three months old and loving life!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Sven (Nov 7, 2013)

This is Sven )


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Sven (Nov 7, 2013)

ChesterLawson said:


> View attachment 5865
> View attachment 5866
> View attachment 5867
> View attachment 5868
> ...



Chester I would love if you could post more pictures of your bunny cage. I see you've got blankets and all kinds of interesting things. I'm dying to see it, so if you wouldnt mind I'd appreciate it. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks guys! All of your bunnies are sooooo cute! I have three mini Rex. I just couldn't find a good picture of one of them. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 7, 2013)

Srecko said:


> We only have one rabbit, a male dwarf Hotot named Sre&#263;ko  View attachment 5862
> View attachment 5863
> 
> 
> ...



Srecko is so cute!!!  I've always wanted a Dwarf Hotot rabbit, its my favorite bunny breed.


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 7, 2013)

My favorite is Mini Rex!! Of course everyone has their own favorite! I like the mini Rex but I really dont have a favorite! I just like bunnies! Does anyone know where I can get a tri mini Rex around Cortland NY? I have been looking for one. I raise mini rexs. I had no idea how many people had them! It's so cool!


----------



## Enh98 (Nov 7, 2013)

We have one male holland lop, Remi!



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 7, 2013)

Awe!!! He is so cute!

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## blwinteler (Nov 7, 2013)

I have Groucho, Jersey wooly and some extra angora, and Bugsy, lionhead and angora. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## blwinteler (Nov 7, 2013)

One more - the two of them together


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 7, 2013)

Awe! They are cute!

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 7, 2013)

This is Houdini and Snowy, both netherland dwarfs:





This is Snowy again chilling out:




This is Bandy, he´s a cross angora, probably got a bit of hotot and not sure what else:





Here are all three:


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 7, 2013)

They look like sweet bunnies!

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Nov 7, 2013)

Paddy O'Hara my sweet Flemish giant
Sent from my SPH-D710 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## ChesterLawson (Nov 7, 2013)

All of the bunnies are cute!!  I'm enjoying all of these pictures. I will take some pictures of Chester's cage soon for the above request. Probably post them later tonight or tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Channahs (Nov 7, 2013)

This is Bun jovi. She belongs to my son, but she is the bun love of my life. I love looking at everyone's babies!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## rhianna (Nov 7, 2013)

Everyone has such cute bunnies! Bear didn't want to be left out :biggrin:


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 8, 2013)

LOL Bear is the perfect name for that rabbit!


----------



## rhianna (Nov 8, 2013)

Hehe thanks, it was his pre-adoption name but I also thought it was perfect for him so I kept it :upsidedown:


----------



## aozora (Nov 8, 2013)

Here is Mocha!

The last pic is a bit blurry but he was having a total flop moment in his xpen just today and this was the closest I could manage to zoom in without alerting him to my movements!


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 8, 2013)

Bon jovi is cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 8, 2013)

They are all so cute!!

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Apebull (Nov 8, 2013)

Here's a couple of Twigs


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 8, 2013)

His color is different!

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Channahs (Nov 8, 2013)

I love to see this thread light up. It means another buns been posted! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 8, 2013)

I know! I love it!


----------



## Div22 (Nov 8, 2013)

This is Charlie (black) & Tabs (black otter). Unfortunately my beautiful boy Charlie passed away on Tuesday very suddenly so now it's just Tabs and me.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for showing your rabbits! They are beautiful!

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Mink (Nov 8, 2013)

My new adopted rabbit, Tiger the bunny: 






















My previous rabbit (RIP), Gambit:











My very first personally owned rabbit (RIP), Arshes-Nei (Arshe'):


----------



## buster2369 (Nov 8, 2013)

Everyone has such cute bunnies! 

Here's a few of my little guy, Buster.







As you can see he likes to relax. And he loves to cuddle with his Santa hat.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## bunnynoses (Nov 8, 2013)

I have three Rabbits, the one on the left is Daisy, a broken black. 
The middle is a blue eyed white, Clover
The one on the right is Lilly, a Rex Rabbit, broken black

Clover and Lilly are 5 months old.

Daisy was found outside, so I do not know her age, but I made an age for her, I found her in May so I made that her birthday and she is 1 year old.


----------



## bunnynoses (Nov 8, 2013)

Here are some more pictures, Daisy and Lilly went to the Bunfest and got their pictures taking, Lilly did not go as she is a little nervous, so I took her beauty picture.


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow! They are all so pretty and ADORABLE!!!

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Vosify (Nov 9, 2013)

My two buns, Tux the otter Flemish Giant.
And Dixie the Rex or Rex cross.




Dixie is thought to be 2 or so, and Tux is 3.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 9, 2013)

Awe! Their so cute! Your Flemish giant looks huge! Of course they do grow to be big! I breed Flemish giants and mini rexes. I also breed Californians!

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## FreezeNkody (Nov 9, 2013)

In order of the picture
Gunner Flemish giant
Freeze BEW dwarf 
Tebow lop
Kody dwarf 


Proud mom of 4 fur-butts


----------



## Astro_Girl (Nov 9, 2013)

Here's my little Molly. 
She's actually a boy, i just found out recently. but i dont think he will mind being called Molly still.


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 9, 2013)

Awe!

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 9, 2013)

Ya! Bunnies don't Mind. Amy animal doesn't mind. My neighbor has a boy cat named Penny.

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Channahs (Nov 9, 2013)

:bunny24 Hee hee this thread has become my bunny shopping circular. Since Bun Jovi officially belongs to my son, but they're looking to buy and move into a house down the street, and up until this point he's forbidden me to get my own bunny because he doesn't want me to share my attentions with any other bun but Jovi. (I'm the one that tends to her every need). 

There is room in this heart for another bunny! 

Problem is they're all beautiful. I love the flemish giants, the mini lops, the mixed buns, the harlequins (that photo of Gambit on the red fleece guts me!) but they're all so beautiful and how will I ever decide what bun is to be my new master? I do know that I wish to have a male bun though. 

*le sigh*:craziness


----------



## Channahs (Nov 9, 2013)

Astro_Girl said:


> Here's my little Molly.
> She's actually a boy, i just found out recently. but i dont think he will mind being called Molly still.



LOL you would have never guessed that Bun Jovi used to be a male! We found out that HE was a SHE when we took HIM to the vet to be neutered.


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 9, 2013)

So was fixing a bit more expensive than planed? I love the name bon jovi! Its so cute! I don't know if you don't like the mini Rexes or not but I recommend them! And Flemish giants! They are both my highly favorite breeds! The Flemish giants are like small dogs! Some people don't like mini rexes because they don't like their looks! I tell you what! They may look funny compared to other rabbits but they are the sweetest most affectionate rabbit there is! Its like people think of lamacha goats! They think they look weird because they have no ears but they are the most docile and friendly of goats! Hope that helps! I'm glad everyone likes this thread! Thanks to everyone who has participated!


----------



## Channahs (Nov 9, 2013)

No, it's not really about the fixing. Jovi is a little girl, and she's sassy. I love everything about her sassy little self, but I've read that males can be more docile. The bun vet here only actually charges about $50 more for a female spay. I love her little dewflap.  She's going to be around for a lot more years, we intend to see to that, that she's kept healthy and happy, I would just like to experience a male bunny. She's a mini holland lop and some don't like the way they look with their little bumps on the back of their heads, but I adore those bumps. Those are where her jackalope antlers are going to pop out someday. Some say the mini holland lops are not so friendly, but she's an exception I think. She loves to groom and get groomed. I just want for myself a bunny at least as sweet as she is.


----------



## Vosify (Nov 9, 2013)

Though I LOVE Flemish Giants. My favourite breed is Angoras. My first rabbit was a tan Angora. Named him Duke. I kept his fur shaved into a modified lion cut. He was my most trained rabbit. Clicker trained him to sit pretty, walk, stand. Lap, kisses and to spin both way. Also started to play fetch. Wish I had pictures. I was quite young then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Vosify (Nov 9, 2013)

This isn't Duke, but it's the exact color and close to the haircut I have him. The reason for the hair cut was because he kept getting poop stuck to his bum and because I thought it was cute. He was a full time indoor bun.

His ears and any remaining hair needed to be groomed regularly or it would matt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 9, 2013)

Well! I wish you luck to find your perfect bunny!

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 9, 2013)

Awe! I bet he was cute!

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 9, 2013)

That was for Channas.

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## ChesterLawson (Nov 10, 2013)

Here is Chester's cage and play area. He generally stays in one room and never tries to venture out even though we leave the door open. I change toys in the cage and area regularly because he seems to get bored.













Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## YemeniRabbit (Nov 10, 2013)

eh, I don't have motivation to post mine, they are local rabbits that has nothing special. :whistling


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 10, 2013)

Every rabbit has something special! What are their names or its name?


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for showing us Chester's play area ChesterLawson! It looks fun!


----------



## bunnynoses (Nov 10, 2013)

They are all so cute, I enjoy looking at everyones bunnies.


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 10, 2013)

I do too!

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## YemeniRabbit (Nov 10, 2013)

BunnyLov3r said:


> Every rabbit has something special! What are their names or its name?



I got 3 adult rabbits, the two females are : black and white. (because one has black white fur, the other has brown white fur) and the male brown rabbit is called : the male.

it's true, my cousins and young brothers and sisters calls them like that so thats there names. :rollseyes

... tried to upload photo, it seems that the upload keeps fails, I will try another image hosting site tomorrow.


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 10, 2013)

Cool! Do you breed?


----------



## Srecko (Nov 10, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Srecko is so cute!!!  I've always wanted a Dwarf Hotot rabbit, its my favorite bunny breed.



Thanks! Yeah he's a great little guy! If we ever get another bunny, I want a rex


----------



## Srecko (Nov 10, 2013)

Div22 said:


> View attachment 5916
> 
> This is Charlie (black) & Tabs (black otter). Unfortunately my beautiful boy Charlie passed away on Tuesday very suddenly so now it's just Tabs and me.



SO sorry for your loss


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 10, 2013)

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Tally943 (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow Clover looks exactly like my Dolly  , The dutch is Patrick.


----------



## Tally943 (Nov 10, 2013)

Awww , paddy is so cute!


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 10, 2013)

Awe! They are cute tally943! She really does look like My Clover!


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Nov 11, 2013)

This is my 3 month old Polish Mason. What a sweet boy he is.


----------



## apple123 (Nov 11, 2013)

i like it .very lovely.


BunnyLov3r said:


> Hi! I thought if would be fun if everyone posted a picture of their rabbit or rabbits on this topic. I am the type of person that loves to see everyone's bunnies! I can't wait to see your rabbits!!! Below are my rabbits!
> 
> Clover, a black and white mini Rex.
> Sky, Blue eyed white Mini Rex.
> ...


----------



## apple123 (Nov 11, 2013)

Tally943 said:


> Wow Clover looks exactly like my Dolly  , The dutch is Patrick.







Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 11, 2013)

Ya! Thanks y'all!  

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## honeybunnies (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new here. Here's a picture of my Mini Lops :hearts


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Dec 1, 2013)

Awe!! They are so cute!


----------



## furbious (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey everyone!

This is my boy Bongo, he's a four month old Dutch and he has recently got very cuddly. I taught him to stand on his hind legs today


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Dec 2, 2013)

He's adorable! Congrats on the trick!!!!


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 2, 2013)

This is my little angel Phoenix.... Ever since she's been free roam she's gotten so lazy! lol


----------



## rumy91989 (Dec 2, 2013)

This thread is so fun! Bunnies are adorable! 

Puff is our Dutch, Tiger our dwarf mix, and Padfoot the Holland Lop.


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Dec 7, 2013)

Awe!!! They are sooooo adorable!


----------



## Vosify (Dec 7, 2013)

Not a bunny but he's still a pet haha
Ok so he's outdoors, he didn't greet me this morning to be fed so I was worried. 
He's fine but I think he likes it in the house haha

Sadly this boy was a late chick so I knew winter would be harder on him, that's why I kept him until I can rehome him come spring. Don't have room for 2 roosters.


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Dec 7, 2013)

He's adorable! I love chickens! I have one of my own! He is a black silkie! So fluffy!!!


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Dec 7, 2013)

His name is Marty!


----------



## my2geldings (Dec 7, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> This is Houdini and Snowy, both netherland dwarfs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh my gosh! I actually thought your white fuzzy one was a floor mat! I had to look twice to see ears!

You guys in dying of cuteness over here. All those guys are so cute!!!!

Here are mine.
Boo-white lionhead mini Rex mix, 3lbs
Buzz-black Flemish giant cross, 13 lbs









Buzz ended up having one of his ears flop, so as I call it-he only has 1 working antenna.


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Dec 7, 2013)

They are Adorable!


----------



## my2geldings (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you!

www.bunnybestfriends.weebly.com


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 8, 2013)

This is my newly adopted, 2 year old boy, Stache. I have no idea about his breed.


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Dec 8, 2013)

Hwe looks like a black american rabbit.


----------



## BunnehChronicles (Dec 8, 2013)

Crumpet! My third bunny! He was saved from a slaughter house, and will me neutered soon and will be bonded with my holland lop!


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Dec 8, 2013)

Awe!! That's great that u saved him.


----------



## aj82 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi I am getting bun tomorrow. He is a blue Netherland dwarf aged 1 year. He is neutered . He needs a new home as his owner just had a baby


----------



## aj82 (Dec 9, 2013)

This is him


----------



## briennap (Dec 10, 2013)

Aubrisita said:


> This is my newly adopted, 2 year old boy, Stache. I have no idea about his breed.




It looks like he could be a Rex! Is his fur velvety?


----------



## briennap (Dec 10, 2013)

This is my sweetheart bun she is such an angel I love her to death!! 
she is a Rex and is the happiest bun, full of binkies and cuddles.


----------



## pani (Dec 10, 2013)

This is my lovely boy Felix, only 9.5 weeks old!


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 10, 2013)

briennap said:


> It looks like he could be a Rex! Is his fur velvety?



It is soft, but not what I would call velvety. The lighting in my bedroom is horrible, one of those harsh over head lights, I think that is why his fur looks like that. It is funny, and kinda hard to see in pictures, but he is all black except for a thin strip of brown on one side of his face....it is like he has half of a mustache. That is why I named him Stache. 

Felix is adorable btw.  I love seeing pictures of everyone's bunnies.


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Dec 10, 2013)

Either that or he looks like he is fluffy and may have some Lion head in him.


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Dec 10, 2013)

He's cute!


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Dec 10, 2013)

That was meant for aj82


----------



## honeybunnies (Dec 31, 2013)

A couple of my Mini Lops fancied up :mrsthumper:


----------



## Furry_Paws (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is my Holland or Mini Lop, Sage!


----------



## The Mockingjay (Dec 31, 2013)

This is the rabbit I'm going to adopt in a few days!




I am so excited! He'll be my first bunny! But I need a good name. Right now, his name is Bubba. I don't really think it fits. Any ideas?


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 2, 2014)

First name that popped into my head when I looked at him just now is "Jasper"


----------



## Furry_Paws (Jan 2, 2014)

The Mockingjay said:


> This is the rabbit I'm going to adopt in a few days!
> 
> View attachment 6777
> 
> ...




Uh, I thought Taz. I'm not good a naming, at all unfortunately. Oh I had a bunny named Bumper once, but he died a couple years ago, he probably killed himself due to name embarrassment. Lol hope you enjoy your bunny!!  and he actually died of old age, he was eleven. ;(


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 2, 2014)

Taz is cute! I'd probably steal it for my new bunn if only I could tolerate the rhyming


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom (Jan 2, 2014)

Awhhhh  I love seeing photos of everyone's little buns! So adorable  
This is Blossom my little mini lop doe.


----------



## Hkok (Jan 3, 2014)

Our Erslev 4½ years on the pic


----------



## kisha.princess (Jan 6, 2014)

This is my newest bun (broken black on top), I'm pretty sure he's a mix. His name is Oliver or Ollie, soon to be neutered and bonded with princess (the REW on bottom).


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 6, 2014)

my2geldings said:


> Oh my gosh! I actually thought your white fuzzy one was a floor mat! I had to look twice to see ears!
> 
> You guys in dying of cuteness over here. All those guys are so cute!!!!
> 
> ...



Have just seen this and I love your two. Boo reninds me of Bandy in the face and Buzz is so handsome. That last pic of them together is too cute. Bandy has so much fur he does sometimes get lost in it when he stretches out but keeps the other two working hard grooming him lol.


----------



## Beeliz (Jan 6, 2014)

Chippy (black mini lop male) Fate(Flemish giant,female)


----------



## The Mockingjay (Jan 6, 2014)

My brand new Holland Lop, Linus!


----------



## The Mockingjay (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Beeliz (Jan 6, 2014)

The Mockingjay said:


> View attachment 6923



He looks just liek my Chippy!


----------

